

HN Bug?:  Submit broken on Android G1 browser - iamelgringo

I just got my G1 phone, and I've tried to submit articles to HN with it, but I keep getting a "Dead link: users don't match" error page every time I do it.<p>I've tried clearing the browser's history, cookies and logging in again, but I still get the same error.<p>BTW, I'm not complaining, just submitting a bug report.
======
thwarted
I too have experienced some issues on the G1 with staying logged into hacker
news. Sometimes, seemingly randomly, I'll be logged in again after my previous
visit didn't have me logged in. It seems to be cookie related, but I'm not
sure how to debug this (especially since none of my other regular sites are
experiencing the same issue).

